# first time ND yote hunting help!



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Im taking a trip to grandforks ND this december with a buddy. We have 2 days and an extra morning to hunt. We are hunting an are near northwood ND and we have little experience. We are more than likely getting a fox pro to minimize some of our mistakes, but were unsure. Im decent at hand calls. I just want to know what to look for, when im around that area I see mostly open area with a few tree rows etc. I know setting up closer to cattle can be good. We arent going to be able to scout so the first time we see the land is when we will be hunting. We really don't want to come up empty handed since this trip will be pretty expensive for two 17 yr olds lol. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

EEEEKKKK no time to scout? If i am pressed for time i try to atleast drive around and locate dogs the night before a morning hunt. you can do everything right but if their are no dogs to hear you your just makin noise. I hunt around northwood every now and again. look at the PLOTS ground do as much google earth work as you can ahead of time. finding big timbers that are not posted will be hard but their are some good drainages and hedgerows and have a couple dogs here and there. I would pick out 4 or five spots of intrest atleast and do a drive by and try to locate then make your move. Think like a predator and really plan out how you get in and out starting out I busted alot of spots before i ever even got in and sat down. good luck and post your pics


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

I meant I dont know what the area looks like really. Im guessing not much different than grandforks. We do have a farm to hunt the guy has 2miles one way and a mile the other. He said his neighbors would more than likely let us hunt to. So we potentially have quite a bit of land for this hunt. The scouting might hurt. Were driving up on a thursday, might be able to do some locate calls that night... but friday its off to the races on the hunting! I have howled with a hand call in MN all over and never had a response... ever. Is there alot of dogs around there? The things im worried about is that it could primarily be open land, thats when I have no idea where to setup. From what I understand wind in your face is what you want, but what I dont get is if the coyote circles down wind would he come up from behind you? Whats the best way to locate coyotes? I dont trust my hand call howling, so i guess hopefully our foxpro has it lol. Very excited and nervous at the same time! Im guessing a lot of people dont like road hunting for yotes and thats definately not what were going for, but if worst comes to worst we could drive around for a bit and hope to see something. I want to be able to say I called the coyote in and then took him for my first yote. Im tanning the first one I get regardless of how it looks, I want one of these dogs more than a damn deer this year. :sniper:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I setup cross wind since the coyotes almost always circle or at least angle down wind. I want to see them and then get set for my shot. Sometimes you have to stop them with a loud bark and zap 'em if the are getting too close to down wind. In shelter belts, there is also a risk of the coyote getting in the shelter belt and not offering any shot until he is on top of you. I have not spent time around Grand Forks, but if the fields have rock piles in them like many other areas of the state, I would hide there. Having a background taller than you sit is important too. Also, remember that you can be skylined from the side.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I look for cover and then call to the cover. The cover can be coulees, draws, pastures, sloughs, bluffs of trees and even long grass. Anywhere a coyote can bed down is cover I like to call to.


----------



## hookedondogs (Oct 3, 2011)

I've read this site for quite a while. This question prompted my first post. I have been in your boots, and have some ideas as to what did and did not work for me. Congratulations for planning a new adventure-especially one hunting the wily coyote. I understand the excitement of wanting to blow in and kill every coyote in the state in the first weekend. When that does not happen don't be disappointed. Keep at it. My suggestion is to have three main goals for this trip. One- have fun no matter the body count. Two- learn the area and how to hunt coyotes there. A dog's a dog to a certain extent, but terrain,diet, pressure, etc make each area a bit different also. Three-establish real and lasting relationships with the landowner(s). To me this is most important. I hunt an area of ND several times a year. My first trip out was almost no hunting, which is paying dividends now. Truly respect their land and their lifestyle. Offer something in return for their hospitality. Hunt and act responsibly. Just a few years ago the ranchers I know were total strangers; today they are really friends. Best of luck to you for a successful trip. Let us know how it went.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Most guys only call in a coyote every 5 or 6 stands. It's just like gambling if you hit enough spots you'll call one in or in the case of gambling eventually you will eventually win if you keep at it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Sask hunter said:


> Most guys only call in a coyote every 5 or 6 stands. It's just like gambling if you hit enough spots you'll call one in or in the case of gambling eventually you will eventually win if you keep at it.


I love that analogy!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

It looks like its going to be close to a full moon December 7th, so hopefully they get some snow on the ground for late night hunts! Do you guys think we should try to locate them? I've heard you can use a siren and such just to scout the area? Have any of you hunted this area I read about the Northwood tournament? I'll be shooting my remington 700 sps 22-250, but it isnt sighted in yet and the range near my house bans any gun with muzzle velocity of over 3300fps... So I hope these dogs don't get scared off when I sight it it. What do you guys do when you sight in your rifles? I have no idea how far of a shot I'll have to take if I see a coyote but I was thinking sight it in @ 50yrds? I ran the ammo through a ballastics calc and heres what it said: 50yrds:0.0",100yrds:.8",200yrds:0.0",300yrds:-4.8",400yrds:-15.1" This is Hornady VMAX-varmint 22-250 ammo, Do you think thats good? I have little experience in sighting in guns lol...


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I am a big fan of 2 inches high at 100 I do that because i can aim center mass out to 300 an hit a dog in the gear box. This means when i sit down i pick out a couple things and range find them to find which of them is 300 so i know when the dog is closer then that object i can start to get serious.

Its a shame you can't get out and burn a couple boxes before you come. Becoming familar with you rifle is a big part of making the shot. good luck


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Does anybody know about the population of coyotes in the grand forks area?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Dolphinswin said:


> Does anybody know about the population of coyotes in the grand forks area?


X-Y = C

C = Number of coyotes in the area of Grand Forks
X = Number of coyotes before xdeano went out trapping and calling
Y = Number of coyotes called in and shot and trapped by xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

fallguy knows where they all are. I think he just likes to run after them, collar them and let them go. There are still plenty of coyotes running around the country side.

so is that 200,000-1=199,999 right. 

xdeano


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Deano has killed more dogs then mange but his trick is using a bike. They are so used to be hunted from trucks that he rides in right on top and hammers them with 4buck. :rollin: :rollin:

Their are still a couple around the area but I would not dwell to much in one area.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah, now that there is a little snow on the ground the bike is hung up the garage. Sure works well though. 

I don't know what you guys are talking about, i only kill a couple a year.

Doesn't matter where in ND you go, there will be coyotes. The important thing with hunting is having a little fun and kill 100% of the coyotes that you call in.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano doesn't have to hang his bike up. It just hovers by itself all winter.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

does he keep his gun and the yotes in the pack rack


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Dont anybody listen to any of xdeano's or Fallguys lies!

The true secret to xdeano's success lies not in his bicycle entrance strategy but rather on his use of reeses' pieces for bait.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

man this place needs a 'like' button


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

:rollin: you guys kill me!

In all honesty though, i've been seeing a lot fewer coyotes in this NE corner of ND. Granted their are pockets where the populations are a little higher. But from the guys that i've talked to out in western ND the population is pretty healthy. I just plain and simple haven't been seeing them.

Keep it up Forest!
:withstupid:

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry I let the cat out of the bag xdeano.

Ive got the reeses' pieces bait thing down, but what the hell does a reeses' pieces in distress sound like?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

SHHHH! that's my secret sound.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> but what the hell does a reeses' pieces in distress sound like?


Here is my best description of it:

(sound of a plastic package wrinkling and crackling)
(sound of hard candy falling onto a table top--some spinning sounds and a few bounces of the candy coated shell...possibly a crunch as some candy coating breaks apart)
(next some chewing and crunching sounds, as if by teeth)
(perhaps some more spinning and bounces as candies try to escape the palm of the predator)
(finally the crumpling up of the package and the sound of the plastic wrapper hitting the side of a garbage can)


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ahhh, ive been doing it wrong than.

I thought it was more the sounds of him dividing them up, "one for you, three for me".


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Didn't the coyote tournament have something like 70 teams show up... 140 people in Northwood looking to kill coyotes. You are coming this far and that is where you zero in.

I'd say go further west, if you're spending a lot of money, eat the extra $50-$100 and enjoy more coyotes. It isn't hard to see the correlation between distance from GF and number of coyotes, though there is success to be had around here, and out in Northwood as well. You just have to ask yourself what you're willing to give up in exchange for a higher possible return, is that extra $$ in gas going to kill you for the possibility of killing/seeing a lot more dogs.

I hunt anywhere from a few miles outside of town to a couple hours away, if I'm looking to hunt from 4am to 9pm, I want a 10 dog day, I'm not hunting within 30 miles of GF, if I just want to enjoy being out, just have a relaxing day, see a few, maybe kill a couple, sure, I can stick closer to town and accomplish that.

Do yourself a favor before you come, sight in your rifle, use the exact ammunition you will use out here, and shoot the distances you will shoot when you are here. Don't think that your cute Iphone app will make up for real world experience, put targets up at 200, 300, 400... 1000 yards and shoot, get your real world DOPE and be happy knowing with 100% certainty what you can do. It will help keep all the money you're spending from being wasted. Though numbers killed doesn't necessarily translate to good/bad experience.

Good luck, be prepared for anything, and have a good time.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

couldn't have said it any better myself.

xdeano


----------



## Guido (Oct 30, 2011)

Dolphin,

Before I say anything, I love coyote hunting at night. It's at the top of the list for me. You're going to love it.

I live & hunt in Wisconsin so I can't help you with your specific area but maybe I can help with a few things I've done in new areas I've hunted. 1st thing is to TRY to get out to where you want to hunt one night before with a locator call. Let out a couple of invitational howls. If they're around, they'll almost always answer back. If you can't get there before hand, you can do the same thing the night you hunt. If they don't answer it doesn't always mean they're not there. I usually start with a invitaional howl. Sometimes I follow that with a challenge howl. Sometimes I go right to a rabbit or fawn. It all works, if they're being cooperative. Give it 30-45 minutes and move to another spot at least 1/2 mile away.

Wind is critical! Versus having it in my face I prefer a cross wind from my right to left as I face the area I'm hunting. This puts the yoties on your strong shooting side, assuming you're shooting right handed. Facing into the wind will likely put the boys directly behind you. NO way would you be able to pop a pup at close range if he sneaks in behind you. Yes, I speak for experience.

Using a red lensed light is very important. White light will spook them 90% of the time. Keep the light on when calling and be ready AT ALL TIMES!. I've been almost run over by them running straight at me when I wasn't ready. You don't need a big halogen light. Just a small, bright LED light taped or mounted to your barrel will do. You only need it to light up their eyes. My little LED light will light them a long way. Once you see them coming, leave your light on them, sit still and wait til they come in closer for positive ID.

I use a standard height chair with a monopod shooting stick. If you're using mouth calls they'll be looking directly at you which is good because you'll see their eyes further out. One thing, they will see the slightest movement if your light is hitting you or your gear. That's why I prefer having it attached to my rifle versus holding it or having it on my head.

Be sure to be quiet when you pull up to each spot. They can hear a car door slam, keys jingle, radios, etc, for a long way and you'll never see them.

I hope this helps. Good luck to you. Please let us know how you do.

Guido


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. The only reason we picked northwood is because we googled farms near grandforks and called and got a decent chunk of land right off the get go. We are staying in my sisters apartment in Grand Forks and will be commuting to the hunting area daily. We can definately drive further but theres not gaurantee we will have land... Im just worried about the damn rifle, the only range in my area will not allow a 22-250 to be shot there, Therefore I have no place to sight him in. Im guessing Hornady knows there ammo and how it will perform, the calculator says it will be dead on at 200yrds if sighted in at 50 yrds. Our plan is to find more land as we hunt, but we cant start out on the first morning going past northwood since the farmers will be sleeping and we couldn't get permission. We will try to target more land to hunt after we are done in the morning, that way we have all night to hunt. Can you still see dogs with the full moon even if there isnt snow? What are some good towns to look for? Keep in mind we have to drive there and back every day. A succesful trip would include 2 coyotes for us lol.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Guido said:


> Dolphin,
> 
> Before I say anything, I love coyote hunting at night. It's at the top of the list for me. You're going to love it.
> 
> ...


Artificial light is illegal where he's going.


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Dolphinswin said:


> Thanks for all the replies. The only reason we picked northwood is because we googled farms near grandforks and called and got a decent chunk of land right off the get go. We are staying in my sisters apartment in Grand Forks and will be commuting to the hunting area daily. We can definately drive further but theres not gaurantee we will have land... Im just worried about the damn rifle, the only range in my area will not allow a 22-250 to be shot there, Therefore I have no place to sight him in. Im guessing Hornady knows there ammo and how it will perform, the calculator says it will be dead on at 200yrds if sighted in at 50 yrds. Our plan is to find more land as we hunt, but we cant start out on the first morning going past northwood since the farmers will be sleeping and we couldn't get permission. We will try to target more land to hunt after we are done in the morning, that way we have all night to hunt. Can you still see dogs with the full moon even if there isnt snow? What are some good towns to look for? Keep in mind we have to drive there and back every day. A succesful trip would include 2 coyotes for us lol.


Thinking a generalized hornady program is going to magically give you your correct POA to POI is naive at best. You're going to end up wounding, missing, and educating coyotes, not that we all don't miss now and again, but you are welcoming it with open arms here.
There are a lot of variables that play on trajectory and ballistics, that program is a baseline to help you get close so you can find your true DOPE, it isn't the answer, think of it more along the lines of bore sighting. 
You end up shooting over the coyote, that bullet goes a long way, cattle, farm equipment.... you aren't doing anyone or anything any favors by blindly slinging bullets. If you have to miss the first stand so you can get out and make sure you are on target, then that is life, but just taking a blind leap, thinking hornady has the answers simply because they made the round you're shooting doesn't work.

Now, tell us more about this sister... Does she need a place to stay, lets say, hypothetically of course, that I not only have areas that will keep you busy, but a range we can get you sighted in at, does she need a place to stay now... :sniper:


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

I have never heard of anyone sighting there rifles in at 200 yrds. Its kind of a known saying that if you sight it in for 50 its good to 200. Anyhow, there's no way I can get it sighted in for 200, its hard enough finding a 50 yrd spot. what are some better towns to look for when were up there? We can't be driving 3 hrs from grand forks since we will have to drive the same distance back daily...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

And when I said hornady knows their ammo I mean there projections will be close... within a few inches


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> And when I said hornady knows their ammo I mean there projections will be close... within a few inches


A few inches is quite a bit. Especially when you consider a broadside coyotes chest is only about 6" tall.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Cyote smothered in sauerkraut,,,yum,,,yum!
Actually,,,ground and mixed with pork,,,it's pretty good.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

its still a good idea once its sighted in to shoot at various distances and see how well YOU can hit the target. A little trigger flinch you might not notice at fifty yards and assume your good to 200, well at 200 that little flinch might throw the bullet clear off the paper


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

II understand what you guys are saying, I should take a few shots at 200 yrds but I just don't have the time or area to do this. I live 15 mins outside of minneapolis and shooting area is hard to find. I want to setup my self up for success but its just not possible for me to get out and take 200 yrd shots. Im curious what methods all your guys methods of sighting in your rifles? Another thing I wanted to ask is some of you say since im coming so far I should go further west? We will be hunting from morning till night so I guess going further wouldn't be a bad deal if we think we might get better results. What are some specific town names we should zero in and look for sine all we have right now is northwood? We plan on running some locator calls when we get there the first night just to see if they are around. What do you guys used for locating them? Sirens?


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with the other posters here. You really need to shoot your rifle at yardages other than 50. 50 yards will get you in the ball park, but unless you shoot at some longer ranges, you really won't know how your rifle and ammo will pattern or how you will do at shooting a longer distances.

Oakdale Gun club has a 200 yd range and it is one of the closest ranges to Minneapolis.

Now, that I've removed one of your two excuses, I'll remove the other. The second one was that you didn't have time. That's not true. It is simply a matter of making it a priority. Stop making excuses and get out there and shoot! How can you NOT have time to shoot!


----------



## Guido (Oct 30, 2011)

I have to go along with Macker, especially the part about making time to shoot. 1st off, it's a blast on its own. More than once I've gone to the local range in my full business suit and shot up a box before I go on a weekend of yotie hunting. I probably look like something from a Godfather movie but I don't care.

I understand about sighting in at 25 or 50 yards and how that load would be "on" at xx range. On paper it's accurate. It is however, not the same as shooting the actual distance. If that's all you can do, do it and hope for the best. If it's at all possible, hit the range at AT LEAST 100 yards. Sight in 1 1/2 " high at 100 yards. You'll be on out to about 250. (If I'm wrong on that exact number I'm sure some of the guys will correct me quickly.) You won't regret it and we really do owe it to the animals we hunt.

Best of luck to you.
Let us know how you do. 
Guido


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Come on guys, don't start grinding things into a rookies head. You're really going to screw him up when he gets a coyote at 75yds and he'll aim over the thing and miss. Just do a normal zero of 100yds and learn your hold overs out to 250 or so and limit your shots to what you feel comfortable with.

There is an open range down in Buxton, ND, it's just an old pit, it's west and south of town. It's not very advertised.

"Keep it simple stupid".

xdeano


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

The oakdale range is closed till June now, I missed the cut off. I went out today and shot and got it pretty close at 50 yrds so I guess Im going to have to go with that and hope for the best. Ill be taking off next thurday hoping to find some more land to hunt for the weekend. Getting pretty pumped so now I guess all thats left is to try and smoke a coyote. We'll see how it goes, hopefully we can atleast see a few and set our selves up for a chance at one or two! Were going to start at northwood and keep looking for land west of that so we can hopefully get enough spots so we dont have call each spot more than once in a day. The moon is supposed to be on our side hopefully the clouds play along also. Thanks pictures and stories to follow. (hopefully we have some kind of story)

LAST question
1. what kind of locating call do you use? A siren?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

The oakdale range is closed till June now, I missed the cut off. I went out today and shot and got it pretty close at 50 yrds so I guess Im going to have to go with that and hope for the best. Ill be taking off next thurday hoping to find some more land to hunt for the weekend. Getting pretty pumped so now I guess all thats left is to try and smoke a coyote. We'll see how it goes, hopefully we can atleast see a few and set our selves up for a chance at one or two! Were going to start at northwood and keep looking for land west of that so we can hopefully get enough spots so we dont have call each spot more than once in a day. The moon is supposed to be on our side hopefully the clouds play along also. Thanks pictures and stories to follow. (hopefully we have some kind of story)

LAST question
1. what kind of locating call do you use? A siren?


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

A locator howl
And for area, I don't know if you could find a 10sq mile area in ND that didn't have a coyote, or coyotes in it. Hearing them assures you there are coyotes around, however, not hearing them, doesn't mean they aren't there, so don't be afraid to just hunt.

You can hunt west of GF out to Northwood one day, go N-NW the next, or S-SW; like I said, if I'm really looking to get out and kill, I like to get a ways away from GF, it isn't that there aren't coyotes around, but hunting pressure takes its tole. An easy way to get away is to head north/south on I-29 at 75mph, isn't hard to get 15 or so miles out while using minimal gas, then get off and head west by northwest if going north, or south by southwest if going south, stop and howl for coyotes as you drive. Give the coyotes 10-15 minutes to respond, when/if they do, mark where they are so you can come back later and get in the general area.

You can even get on 2 and go west to Devils or near it in timely fashion, every farmer I've talked to out there about coyotes is more than happy to have a guy out hunting them, deer and waterfowl hunters may not have that kind of response. Though this can be said of anywhere, coyotes are about as popular as sewer rats.

The "pretty close at 50" has me worried, to me that translates to "blind luck" at 200... but that doesn't matter, you'll do as you wish, so as to not beat on a dead horse, I'll ask this of you. PLEASE AT THE VERY LEAST, BE SURE OF YOUR BACK DROP. That shouldn't need to be said, however, with someone that isn't going to be 100% on where they are hitting, it is even more important.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the help. If you were me what town(nearest to the area) would you think I have the best chance at? We can go any which direction that doesnt matter but I thought the further west the better. Were going to get a foxpro to minimize human error that we both know we have when it comes to the calling aspect. Thursday is basically going to be a scouting day with maybe some potential hunting at night.

- Do you howl at night?

- Can you still hunt at night even without snow cover, in terms of visability?

Thanks alot trying to get some more info before we get out there


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> Thanks for the help. If you were me what town(nearest to the area) would you think I have the best chance at?


Northwood.

Seriously kid, just go hunt finally. Youve been given plenty of good info on where to go. Head ANY direction from GF and I guarantee theres coyotes around, even straight East.


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't hunt at night, don't want to either, don't even know if it is legal, but, you better know, all the legalities, all the intricate details. 
You ask us for advice, I hope you've given us the respect of knowing the laws.

As far as naming areas, if I did that, they'd no longer be good areas, the fact that you mentioned Northwood, coyotes, farmer giving permission, neighbors willing to give permission... all those words trigger other hunters to go hunt there.

There is a reason everyone is telling you to start at Northwood (now that you named it) and go west, or start at GF and go this direction, that direction. Because if we give you specifics, we give everyone specifics, it isn't smart, not that we don't want you to enjoy success, just that it puts us back to square one, back in your shoes.

Next, I'm going to say something that may be like saying god is imaginary to some folks. I hunt with the wind at my back if I can, why, because that means I can see any coyote trying to get my scent, and if I can see him, I can kill him, or at the very least, try to pull him in a different direction.

If you hunt with the wind in your face, and you can't see, or don't have clear shooting downwind(behind you), you are missing the majority of the coyotes that come to visit you. Coyotes will circle downwind most of the time, so unless you have a way of seeing them if they try to do this, you are missing out.

What if one comes in upwind of me, well, if I've done my job with my camo, he'll keep coming, because he has no reason to be alarmed unless I give him one, he isn't going to smell me, at least not unless he's very close. So eventually he'll get to working the downwind and expose himself for his dose of lead poisoning.

Make them expose themselves to get your wind, however you hunt, wind in your face, crosswind, at your back, whatever, just make sure they are in the open if they want to get your scent.

Talk to townsfolk, the farmers, everyone you can about coyotes, they can all help you with locating coyotes and more areas for coyotes. I had an SUV full of drunk highschoolers pull up next to me at a gas station and give me great areas because they were killing deer, and these kids hunted deer.

I just got access to new land while getting a tire fixed at an auto shop.
Next, I'm not right, there isn't a right way here, you can apply logic and reason, but at the end of the day it's nature, so figure out what works for you. This includes the amount of time you spend on stand, a lot of people stay 15-20 minutes, I stay an hour or so, who's correct, we all are, figure out what you think you want to do so you're prepared when the time comes.


----------



## Guido (Oct 30, 2011)

Sirens are effective locators but I've never used one. I'll pull up to a spot where I might want to hunt the next morning or night and let out a long drawn out invitational howl with my mouth call. Many times they'll howl back. Stop at your nearest Gander Mt or other sport shop and pick up a couple of inexpensive mouth calls; one howler and one rabbit distress call. I'd wager more yoties have been taken with these two calls than all others combined. You won't spend 20 bucks for both of them.

Best of luck. Shoot straight. Have a ball.

Guido


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I think you have done your homework man you will learn a ton more when you get boot on the ground. coyote hunting is my favorite because they are so complex. They are no diffinitive anwers to anything other then you wont kill them if you don't try.

If you try hard enough you will see dogs.

Through thickness of skull and strenght of back you will provail.

Their are no short cuts, majic sounds, guns or spots. Be prepared to fail. You will learn at each set. Even if you don't see a single dog ask yourself why and make the adjustments.

best of luck


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

C4L said:


> Next, I'm going to say something that may be like saying god is imaginary to some folks. I hunt with the wind at my back if I can, why, because that means I can see any coyote trying to get my scent, and if I can see him, I can kill him, or at the very least, try to pull him in a different direction.
> 
> If you hunt with the wind in your face, and you can't see, or don't have clear shooting downwind(behind you), you are missing the majority of the coyotes that come to visit you. Coyotes will circle downwind most of the time, so unless you have a way of seeing them if they try to do this, you are missing out.


A very successful coyote caller and call maker from Iowa does this very thing.

I have done it on occasion if there is a spot I want to call, and I am confident I won't be able to hit that spot another time this season, I will give it a shot. Why not? You're out there to have fun right?


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

How did things go?? And don't tell me you ended up getting drunk instead, or that after three hours of nothing you gave up.

I don't care if you make a story up, let's hear how things went.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

C4L, the hunt starts tomorrow, we will be getting in grandforks around 330 4 so hopefully we can get the license and maybe make some stands right away tomorrow! ill let you know how she goes, pics hopefully to follow lol!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good luck! No snow up here yet just so you know!


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

I was contemplating getting out tomorrow, don't be afraid to get off of I 29 early and take back roads up into GF, howl and locate along the way, you may just find a full days worth of calling area.

Good luck, If you see my blue dodge ram, duck and goose stickers on the back window, feel free to converse. If you catch me on your way out, I wouldn't mind taking you out to a spot I like in Northwood, doing that stand, then letting you guys go on your way. It would, at the very least, give you some insight into how I hunt, you can learn from it, or decide I'm nuts and discard it... either way.

I'll be out til about noon more than likely, sticking around GF as I've got plenty of school work to be doing.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

WWe ran some howls last night but with no response. We have made a few stands so far but nothing yet, but were going to keep calling!


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

My morning went south in a hurry, phone told me sunrise was at 905... So I left about 645, which is later than I'd like as sunrise is 805. Truck broke down leaving me stranded, had to call a buddy to come tow me home, tow truck took it from there, this should bring exciting news I'm sure. My phone case broke and i tore the stitching on my bibs.

Your day should be looking pretty good about now, mine went south before it really started.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

The trip was a fail... Minus the Sioux hockey games and the beer pong. No coyotes. Didn't call a single one in and we were using a foxpro, setup overlooking lots of good looking land (PLOTS). Nothing, not a single howl back. Did see one coyote and I let my friend take a wack at him but he couldnt connect... jump out and shoot. Well I guess ill just have to admit defeat and wait for next year, Hopefully someone around GF will need a partner once or twice to show me the ropes. :beer:


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

I had them located Sunday morning, I think overconfidence got the best of me and I neglected some of the "little things," ended up not even getting an eye on one.
A shame, I had one group of 4-5 dogs that had an old old dog in it, incredible rasp, howls that screamed old and winded, as they were about 1/3 the length of his mates.

But, I've now got those spots tagged, I'll return for the wiser, and revenge shall be mine.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Dolphinswin,
sorry to hear about your goose egg. I know there are fewer coyotes in this NE corner of ND, than there has been in the last several years. Where as the population density is expanding in the western half of the state. The deer hunters are all up in arms about the coyotes eating all of their fawns and kill all the deer. Well if that's the case then the population density would still be high, but for some reason the population is looking like it's going in the downward slide. I've seen pockets of mange and fewer numbers. So you not seeing or hearing coyotes does not supprise me a bit. in other years I could easily go out any day of the week and call and shoot several coyotes in a single area. This year it has been a little slim pickins, I still shoot a few here and there but not as many as i have. If you want numbers go west, that's my only suggestion.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> The deer hunters are all up in arms about the coyotes eating all of their fawns and kill all the deer. Well if that's the case then the population density would still be high, but for some reason the population is looking like it's going in the downward slide.


That's because lots of the deer hunters are too lazy to walk and actually hunt.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Amen you gotta. Earn Them here.


----------

